# 28 Weeks Later



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 20, 2007)

Six months have passed since the rage virus has annihilated the British Isles. The U.S. Army declares that the war against infection has been won, and that the reconstruction of the country can begin. As the first wave of refugees return, a family is reunited--but one of them unwittingly carries a terrible secret. The virus is not yet dead, and this time--showing no outward symptoms--it is more dangerous than ever.


LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## isanon (Apr 20, 2007)

hated 28 days later, will most likely hate this one to


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 20, 2007)

28 Days is one of the best movies I have ever seen.

This could be epic.


----------



## less (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't wait for 28 Years Later. That should be epic.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 20, 2007)

YOU SASSY BITCH LESS


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 20, 2007)

less said:


> I can't wait for 28 Years Later. That should be epic.



months should be first <.<


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't wait for this one, 28 days later was nice unlike shit like land of dead and resident evil.


----------



## sperish (Apr 20, 2007)

This looks amazing. And for some reason the soldier's wink was the most memorable part for me. What a badass. I'm really excited to see this for the wink alone. >w<


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Can't wait for this one, *28 days later was nice unlike shit like land of dead and resident evil.*



Qft >.<

Aw man, can't wait for this...gonna watch Spidey and then this one 

The release date for this movie is May 11th, which is pretty soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Qft >.<
> 
> Aw man, can't wait for this...gonna watch Spidey and then this one
> 
> The release date for this movie is May 11th, which is pretty soon.



YES someone agrees with me! REPS


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea, I really liked the first movie. The soundtrack too I liked. But yea, definitely want to see this!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 20, 2007)

Seriously, you guys liked 28 days? I thought it was the worst movie I saw at that time.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Seriously, you guys liked 28 days? I thought it was the worst movie I saw at that time.



Liked it alot. Then again resident evil, land of dead, dawn of dead, all these suck so you can see why when a good zombie/infected movie comes along i get happy


----------



## Crowe (Apr 20, 2007)

I disliked all of those movies too. Guess I'm not a fan of zombie movies.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 21, 2007)

Man Spiderman 3, 28 Weeks Later, and then transformers the movie, this is becoming good year for movies ^_^


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 21, 2007)

i cant wait for 28 generations later


----------



## coriander (Apr 21, 2007)

I think this'll be a good one. Films with running people, shouting, traumatic events and all that jazz always interest me.


----------



## Starber (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks interesting. 



Captain Pimp said:


> The release date for this movie is May 11th, which is pretty soon.



May 11th!?  That's when The Ex comes out!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> YES someone agrees with me! REPS



lol, movies based on video games are usually a disappointment  and I thought Romero would continue his great Zombie films streak, but LOTD wasn't satisfying =/

thnx for the rep ^^



coriander said:


> I think this'll be a good one. Films with running people, shouting, traumatic events and all that jazz always interest me.



Yep, it's like Godzilla all over again


----------



## Ash (Apr 21, 2007)

isanon said:


> hated 28 days later, will most likely hate this one too



What ^ said.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 22, 2007)

28 days later was quite good- it was a more "realistic" (if that term can actually be applied to the genre) zombie film.

This looks interesting


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 22, 2007)

28 days later was a good movie and 28 weeks later looks like it will be a good movie to, I just saw the trailer earlier today.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Apr 24, 2007)

I would rate 28 days later  a 6/10


----------



## Jotun (Apr 24, 2007)

[S^M] CLAYMORE 04 RAW.avi
[S^M] CLAYMORE 04 RAW.avi

xD


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 25, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Uchiha Madara is not the Akatsuki Leader
> Uchiha Madara is not the Akatsuki Leader
> 
> xD



I searched with no results.


----------



## achika54 (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so excited about 28 Weeks later.  I have been plotting to steal one of the cardboard advertisements that are adorning theaters right now.

Is anyone else glad that it isn't a direct sequel to the first one, as in this one will follow different people?


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 25, 2007)

achika54 said:


> I am so excited about 28 Weeks later.  I have been plotting to steal one of the cardboard advertisements that are adorning theaters right now.
> 
> Is anyone else glad that it isn't a direct sequel to the first one, as in this one will follow different people?



I fully agree with you. 28 weeks later looks BETTER than 28 days later.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 25, 2007)

Speaking of Romero, you all know he is making a 5th film called "Diary of the Dead" Hopefully this will finally explain how the whole thing started.

There is also a remake of Night of the Living Dead being made, but it looks like pure crap, zombies running and now they can jump, and perform gymnastics.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 25, 2007)

i put the first movie on my netflix list


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 25, 2007)

Wait, this is an actual movie?

When I saw the video online I thought it was a fucking joke.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> Speaking of Romero, you all know he is making a 5th film called "Diary of the Dead" Hopefully this will finally explain how the whole thing started.
> 
> There is also a remake of Night of the Living Dead being made, but it looks like pure crap, zombies running and now they can jump, and perform gymnastics.



Ya I had that in my old thread too xD

It's cool UL, I did a search too and it didn't pop up thats why I thought it was funny.

The main dude in 28 days is a really good actor its sad he won't be in this one. Some of the actors in the new movie seem questionable.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Apr 25, 2007)

I loved 28 Days Later. Running Zombies awesome. Survival horror? Awesome still.
But I'm having second thoughts on 28 weeks later. Looks like an over-budget over-hyped sequel using the previous movie to help sell it.
What I liked about 28 days later is that it seemed simple.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 25, 2007)

28 Days Later was a pretty good movie. I liked all of it up until they got to that place with all the horny military guys, from then on it was just lame.

Judging from the trailers I've seen, this one seems to be all about the parts of 28 Days Later that I liked. If it is, and it's a lot more bigger and action packed, then this could turn out to be one of the best movies of the year for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow that trailer looked awsome.....video quality wise. The actual contents looked like crap, that wink was cool though.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2007)

ChipsAndSnacks said:


> I loved 28 Days Later. Running Zombies awesome. Survival horror? Awesome still.
> But I'm having second thoughts on 28 weeks later. Looks like an over-budget over-hyped sequel using the previous movie to help sell it.
> What I liked about 28 days later is that it seemed simple.



Ya thats what I thought too. The thing about the first movie was you could feel the isolation. Idk, more people seem to take away from the survival aspect.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 25, 2007)

Narcissus said:


> Wait, this is an actual movie?
> 
> When I saw the video online I thought it was a fucking joke.



Nope, it's for real T__T



Triggerhappy69 said:


> 28 Days Later was a pretty good movie. I liked all of it up until they got to that place with all the horny military guys, from then on it was just lame.



oh, that last part of the movie was just to show that humans can be just as bad as those infected were ^^

Trying to repopulate the human society with two girls? Sounds crazy to me..


----------



## Arishem (Apr 25, 2007)

The first one was pretty exciting. I can't say it was scary though. Well, here's hoping that the sequel at least makes me jump out of my seat.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 25, 2007)

The director, Juan Carlos Fresnadillo, is a spanish guy very reliable. He was nominated for an Oscar with a short called Esposados and his firts film Intacto was enjoyable, a bit dissapointing, but decent for a first film.


----------



## Pontago (Apr 25, 2007)

I can already tell itlll be sad....and some characters will die....that shouldnt


----------



## blueradio (Apr 25, 2007)

I have yet to see 28 Days Later.
I should probably get around to seeing it first.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (May 12, 2007)

ChipsAndSnacks said:


> The movie will have a lot of canon fodder, more action and bang bang boom boom, and less scares. And the main characters won't really leave much of an memorable impact on you. Thats what I think...
> 
> The Survival Horror feel will be taken away at most....just like how the bastards did to Resident Evil....ugh...what an abortion of a movie.



OK. So I'm wrong. Hooray!!!!! This movie did not suck at all!! Well, its not Oscar worthy but still it did not suck! 
It maintained the quality of its predecessor, although having to spend a higher budget I bet. They didn't try to overdo it either. Some parts are pretty effed up, but some were wicked cool. Still has the jumpy hold your breath scare factor and ALSO still maintained the SURVIVAL HORROR.

What pissed me off though was that some bitch exiting the movie after finishing watching it blurted out the ending. Fortunately it was very vague.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 12, 2007)

^I'm glad that you didn't say it was terrible for a sequel 

Otherwise, my expectations for it were all for nothing


----------



## Jotun (May 12, 2007)

Fucking cool movie man. It was like a true sequel. I didn't feel cheated except for at the end...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Where it looks like 28 months later is gonna happen xD




Otherwise I loved everything about this movie. Felt really short because of how into it I was.


----------



## Kameil (May 13, 2007)

I saw it yesterday and it made my balls go in my ass thats how scary it was to me....


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 13, 2007)

So tempting to see this streamed instead of going to the theater >.>


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

Was this movie any good?


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

Going to see it next week, can't wait!!!


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

I'm gonna download it and reencode it at 9000 kb/s


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

I'm watching this tomorrow and Spiderman 3 so I'll post my thoughts soon.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

You didnt see spidey 3 yet  that fails.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

I mean I'm going to see it just to say I seen all three but I rather see 28 weeks later.  I could never imagine me saying I want to see something else other than Spidey 3 but hey.


----------



## Jotun (May 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I mean I'm going to see it just to say I seen all three but I rather see 28 weeks later.  I could never imagine me saying I want to see something else other than Spidey 3 but hey.



28 weeks later blew Spidey out of the water. 

xD


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (May 14, 2007)

I want a 3rd part already!!! =)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

This movie does look interesting, I'll probably check it out.

Edit: By check it out I mean download lol, I won't bother to go see it in theaters.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (May 14, 2007)

Wow, I guess there WILL be a 3rd one - 28 Months Later.  

(Link has spoilers from 28 Weeks Later).

=S=


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2007)

I saw it.  Good stuff.
However, unlike 28 Days Later which was a 9.5/10 for me, this one was a 7/10.

If they had seriously added just, like, 10 more minutes of footage to better explain some parts the movie would have been so much better.

I am sad that they pretty much set it up for a 28 months later though.


----------



## carnage (May 14, 2007)

Don't forget they could name it 29 days later or 28 minutes later not neccessarily 28 months later..

Anyways if they can make the third movie the best one and have it explain lots of stuff in it then I say go for it.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (May 14, 2007)

I kinda got bothered when they tried to change the Rage into one that 'doesn't cross species' when in the first film, the virus came from monkeys.


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Don't forget they could name it 29 days later or 28 minutes later not neccessarily 28 months later..
> 
> Anyways if they can make the third movie the best one and have it explain lots of stuff in it then I say go for it.




28 months later is a logical connection, due to the fact that the first movie was *28 days later* and the second is *28 Weeks later*.

29 days later makes no fucking sense, and 28 minutes later is pointless.


----------



## carnage (May 14, 2007)

if they make a 28 months later you can bet your ass if they make a sequel to that it wont be 28 years later.they would pick a new number.


----------



## Psychic (May 16, 2007)

I always like the first one "28 days later," it was an awesome zombie flick, though not comparable with "Dawn of the Dead-remake" and "Resident Evil" but definitely up there and not far behind. Now my friend, absolutely hated part 1 but after I dragged him to go see it, he totally loved that movie to death! And what's not to love? I liked it even better than the first one.

Just like part 1, "28 Weeks Later" not only capture the feel, realism, horror, and emotions but also INTENSIFY it to a whole new dramatic level. The make-up might not of been as great or real as "Dawn of the Dead" but the quick pace of the camera action definitely makes up for the "feel" of the movie and you will be scared!

The storyline is simple, factual, and complete. I couldn't ask for a more better script. And I can't wait for part 3, because that should be very very intresting! Overall a 10/10! A must see horror flick!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




I really like the fact that they made certain "type" of people immmune to it.

In 28 days, the rage virus devasted Britain. In 28 weeks, it survived because it found a carrier. And it ended up in Paris. Now, I'm assumming that in 28 months....the rage virus will not only affect all of Europe, but also the connecting continents of Africa and Asia. That means that the only safe grounds would be America, Mexico, South America, Australia, Singapore, Malayasia, and the tiny islands like the Bahamas, Carribbbeans, Hawaii, Taiwan? etc. So if there was a part 4..."28 years later" would the whole human populaton be infected and die off??? Or will the vaccine be found and a cure be made by then??? ^^


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 18, 2007)

Wow, the first 6-8 minutes was...just crazy >.>

*watches it again 
-------
but I enjoy 28 Days Later a bit more ^^


----------



## Piekage (May 19, 2007)

I didn't really care for it. Prepare for a whole lot of bitching, should you read this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The children were complete idiots for going into the old part of the city, after the military AND their father told them it could be dangerous. They endangered both there lives for a fucking picture and some old clothes? Even if they did manage to get away with it, did they honestly think their father wouldn't notice the sudden appearance of new clothing?

How the mother survived with ONE bite mark, or at all, is never explained, because it's unlikely that that one woman would have been able to get away from the 2-3 zombies without at least some flesh missing. They didn't explain what made her blood so special in the first place either. They could be using that for the sequel, but a little explaining would be nice.

The military was run by complete morons. They left the room of the mother, who they knew was dangerous, unguarded. They knew She was married, yet they didn't explain the possibility of infection to the husband, or even consider the possibility of him wanting to see her. And they let the back door to a room of volatile and frightened people unguarded during a dangerous situation. The guards the husband killed, what the fuck were they doing, masturbating? They should know what a Rage virus victim looks like, and they stood by like idiots and died when they should have shoot on site. 

And the Husband was far too intelligent as a zombie. How did he unlock the room were he killed his wife, and track his kids thru the entire movie? With all the explosions and gasing going on in the backround, despite the fact that, as a zombie, he should have rushed them the second he saw them?





So yeah, I thought it sucked, save for the first twenty minutes or so. Those were awesome. Glad you guys like it though.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

Piekage said:


> I didn't really care for it. Prepare for a whole lot of bitching, should you read this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, I feel the same way you do with the husband's kids. Dumb, but at least we weren't only subjected to just seeing how wonderful life was again in the UK 28 weeks later.

Well, the military didn't really think anyone would actually go into the wife's containment since they were more concentrated on protecting the people. 

Yea, the movie definitely needed some explanation about the mother's immunity to the virus..

Actually, the husband wasn't infected yet when he went into his wife's containment room. 

The gassing probably didn't reach the underground levels so the husband traveled down there most of the time though I agree he was a bit too intelligent. But hey, the infected seem more faster in running though so evolution might be possible.




Still, the atmosphere and all that was the main factor that made it enjoyable for me and for others too  

A deserted UK is pretty frightening..


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

A deserted uk is utopia


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 19, 2007)

I'm gonna check this movie out tonight !

love the Avy Captain Pimp.


----------



## Piekage (May 19, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean after he became infected. Unless the door didn't lock itself.





Captain Pimp said:


> Still, the atmosphere and all that was the main factor that made it enjoyable for me and for others too
> 
> A deserted UK is pretty frightening..


Agreed. I thought the atmosphere was pretty good. They did set the movie nicely.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> A deserted uk is utopia



haha, yea as long as they're aren't any crazy, raged, infected people there xD (Then we can go on an all-out stealing frenzy)



JB008 said:


> I'm gonna check this movie out tonight !
> 
> love the Avy Captain Pimp.



thanks ^^ enjoy the movie~



Piekage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I mean after he became infected. Unless the door didn't lock itself.



oh, ok


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> haha, yea as long as they're aren't any crazy, raged, infected people there xD (Then we can go on an all-out stealing frenzy)




I wonder if the guys in the uk that guard doors and never move would move when they see a zombie or something coming at them


----------



## Kameil (May 19, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I wonder if the guys in the uk that guard doors and never move would move when they see a zombie or something coming at them



Im pretty sure they would move if they didn't want their flesh ripped and consumed....


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

did u see 28 weeks later yet gengar?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I wonder if the guys in the uk that guard doors and never move would move when they see a zombie or something coming at them



That would be the best camera moment if those guards don't even twitch even after being infected and all that


----------



## Kameil (May 19, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> did u see 28 weeks later yet gengar?



Indeed I saw that first and then saw Spidey-3.....


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

Did you like spidey 3?


----------



## Kameil (May 19, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Did you like spidey 3?



I went to go see it didn't i? Excuse my blunt rudeness yeah I did I enjoyed it for the most part especially when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



MJ got sent across the room by pete


----------

